# Korea, the most centralized country...



## porte (Dec 4, 2005)

unoh said:


> *90% of big companies, 85% of money, * 90% of Media, 100% of Television broadcasting stations. 100% of entertainers..


Wrong. Exggeration and lack of the relaiable data. 

Probably it makes sense if you meant the big companies' headquarters locate in Seoul. The Seoul Metro's economic contribution rate is not reaching that high 85 % level ,its less than 30 % at maximum . (including satelite cities)

Seoul special city's GDP is sharing 21.87% of the whole Korean GDP.


But I agree with Korean media is too much centralized . 
Local medias cannot get interets ,( unfortunately they really have nothing to read and watch )


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Taiwan is also very centralized.
7 million of 21 million habitantsin Taiwan live in the Metro Taipei area, most companies HQ are also in either Taipei or Hsinchu, the second and third largest cities -Kaoshiung and Taichung are no where near the important of Taipei. Kaoshiung has an important port though.

however there is political divide in Taiwan, Taipei is KMT dominated, the south is DPP dominated, i dont know if such political divide exists in South Korea.


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

It's nice


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

Appalling how exaggeratedly centralised that it is.


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

Handsome said:


>


wow north korea doesn't seem to have lights at night!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow, that's a really good explanation of the surname situation in Korea. That's really interesting. The idea of moving the capital, I guess, was a decision to decentralize, I guess.


----------



## Evangelion (May 11, 2005)

for a small country with so many people, its might be a good thing to be centralized, it allows for some natural areas to be left alone!!!! so you can enjoy both urbanity/nature


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

Handsome said:


>


thats what I was talking about!


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Evangelion said:


> for a small country with so many people, its might be a good thing to be centralized, it allows for some natural areas to be left alone!!!! so you can enjoy both urbanity/nature


true, as urban as SK may seem, almost half of its area is covered by forest, around 43% i believe...


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

^^ yeah thats why dense cities are good and sprawl is bad.


----------

